# Steam preload



## gamegeek (Jul 9, 2004)

I dont know if this is the right place to put this, and if it isn't I'm sorry. I HAVE posted this at the steam forums, but no replys so far. Anyway:

Ok, HL2 was preloading over the weekend at the same time CS and DOD were loading. However, once they were done, HL2 stopped loading. And what worries me is the fact that when I was looking in the Support section(yes, I looked), one of the answers(that didn't help me), had the preloadi of HL2 in the moniter box. I dont have that. I just have the preload box, which freezes Steam whenever I try to press cancel or continue.

I have restarted my PC and Steam numerous times, so what could be the problem?

I have also uninstalled it, and reinstalled it without my firewall on. I have also tried to cancel it, but it doesnt cancel.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Are you sure it didn't just finish preloading?

You could try deleting the Half-Life 2 .gcf files, and then restarting Steam, which will make it load them again. Some of them are 'base source shared xxx', and there's a Half-Life 2 one.


----------



## gamegeek (Jul 9, 2004)

Would that be in the SteamApps folder, under my username?

Oh, and I dont think ithad downloaded fully. I'm on a 56k, and only started last Friday night.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

It's just in the SteamApps folder, not the username folder.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

does it freeze at some certain percentage?
because there is a known bug and sometimes it will freeze at 88%.

http://www.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=162840


----------



## gamegeek (Jul 9, 2004)

Then it must have never been downloaded, or it was delteted because I cant find it. And it still says preloading or 22%. I think I will try to download it on another PC, and then transfer it to mine.


----------

